# Our new hedgehog - Muffin! :)



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi all! Just thought I'd share some pics and video of our new hedgehog, Muffin. We picked her up from a breeder in NC on 3/27. She was nine weeks old yesterday. She is a sweetheart! She loves to cuddle, and loves running on her wheel. We just found out this week that she also loves eating chicken flavor baby food! (See video below.) She has completely stolen our hearts! :mrgreen:










My son, Ethan, and Muffin.










The feet are pretty much what sold me on hedgehog ownership! So cute! 










This photo was taken today, and the previous photos were taken the day we got her. I can't believe how much she's already changed! :shock:

http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid211.photobucket.com/albums/bb69/Waldoa/Muffin/MuffinEatingBabyfood1.flv

This is video of her eating chicken flavor baby food. I hope it works. I've never uploaded video here. :?


----------



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, looks like the video didn't work.  I'll try a link instead.

http://s211.photobucket.com/albums/bb69 ... yfood1.flv


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

She is so cute! She has such a knowing look in the second picture. She knows she has you wrapped around her little foot!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, she is gorgeous


----------



## rainbowcookie (Dec 21, 2009)

She's so pretty! I love that color. I love watching hedgehogs eat treats, it's so cute! I think you should make a video of her when she tries apple, too. My TX girls LOVE apple and totally attack it. It's hilarious!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is so adorable.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable   loved the video.


----------



## Amy36 (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone!  Lindsay, we'll have to try some apple soon!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

what a sweetie!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, she is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

What a beautiful girl you have there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know how I ever missed this absolutely adorable little girl!!!


----------



## mkrj58 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a cute little baby, I also think those feet are soooo cute.


----------

